#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Waar blijf je??

## lariffiaa

Ik ben opzoek naar een serieuze jongenman tussen de 23/31 jaar oud die een stap wilt zetten richting het huwelijk
Geen relatie just a meeting
Dus heb je alles op een rijtje of bijna alles in iedergeval huis en baan
En ben je boven de 180 pm me gerust



Ben een dame van 22 jaar oud 
Die fulltime werkt en niet buiten hangt waardoor ik ook niemand tegen kom

Lengte eis is vanaege me eigen lengte ben niet zo kort

----------


## lariffiaa

Upp!!!!!!

----------


## lariffiaa

Uppppppp

----------


## mohammedbenali

uppp zuster

----------


## manofword

ik ben 35. mocht je interesse hebben pm me.gr

----------


## idrissi2017

1m76 is goed of te klein hahaha

----------


## manofword

pm mij

----------


## Marouanbewaarder

Ik ben 1,89 en werkzaam als gevangenisbewaarder ben n grote vent! Pm me! Gr marouan

----------


## Jamal 020

Salam Zuster,

Ik ben 27 jaar studeer nog.
Woon in Amsterdam!
Sport 3 keer in de week
Gezelligheid en humor vind ik erg belangerijk in een relatie. Eerlijkheid en vertrouwen uiteraard ook. Ik ben 1,88 en heb een atletische bouw

InshaAllah stuur je me snel een bericht

Beslemma

----------


## SamirPlus

Genoeg keuze, dus je bent wel even bezig.  :knipoog: 
Hoe kom je eigenlijk bij 31 jaar? Waar baseer jij dat op? Jijzelf bent 22 jaar, dus dat is een verschil van 9 jaar...
Ik vraag mij altijd af hoe die dames daarbij komen...
Maar ja, whatever... Ik hoef het eigenlijk helemaal niet te weten.

Groetjes en veel succes verder iig!

----------


## mootje_aitsaid

Hoi alles goed
Ben.1.89 
Laat wat horen als je verder wilt praten

----------

